# New Kittens - Brother & Sister



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

It has been a long time since we had kittens around, but with he passing of our last cat, it was time. Just brought these two cuites home today from the rescue foster parents. I try not to think about how hard it must be for foster homes to let go of their babies. They are still hiding in the carrier in the bathroom while the get used to their new home. I can't wait for them to come out and play!!!!

The boy is yawning, the girl is just relaxed looking, I think I interrupted their nap:cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there anything better than kittens? 
No. So cute, and look like twins.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely.  I hope they'll be a blessing to your home for many years.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Their markings are stunning.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What cuties! I, being a foster mom, know just how hard it is, but we are blessed to be able to raise them, then blessed again when they go to their new forever homes. It helps tremendously to send us an update and a pic now and then, just to put our hearts at ease.

Thank you for adopting this pair. We love it when kittens go home in pairs - it is easier on them and on us!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh they are adorable. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments. They spent Saturday afternoon and evening in the carrier, mostly napping. But by around 8:30 they were getting curious and explored the bathroom where we were letting them acclimate. When we opened the door, the came out and played and explored and played and played and played ;D Then the slept on the bed with us and seem to have settled on the bed as the new “napping place” for Sunday afternoon. They were very affectionate as they settled down for their afternoon nap today. 

The foster parents did good work with them and they are having no problem getting used to us and their new home.

And we have named them Chloe (the girl) and Camey (the boy, who has the white stripe on his nose)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They look extremely content


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh are they cute!!! Cute separately, ridiculously cute together.  Is Chloe bigger than Camey, or is it just the angles of the pics?


----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

They are adorable!


----------



## dcairns (Apr 23, 2007)

They are the same size, although Chloe does weigh a few ounces more than Camey, but that is sure to change. They seem to be rather long thin cats, but it has been a long time since we had kittens. Makes me wonder if there is a bit of some thin spotted breed in them

Ignoring the larger bed, they both cram into this small one and spill over the egdes:smile:









Chloe decided she needed a cuddle as I worked at my computer. This does not help me get much work done :?









They often copy each other, which gives frequent scenes like this:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

:luv 

Some kind of Oriental breed maybe? In addition to the long, lean bodies, their ears seem particularly large/wide, even for kittens. Regardless, they are precious. A friend of mine who has 2 brothers calls pics like that last one her "stereophonic cat" pics.


----------

